# CM9 TouchPad better than "official" Android tablets



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

I was in a store yesterday and was looking at all the Android tablets available and I can safely say none of them were as smooth, or seemed as fast, as my CM9 TouchPad, even Samsung Galaxy 10.1
In fairness, they were running Honeycomb though, which brought home to me how great it is to be rocking the ICS on our TouchPads! Great work by CM team


----------



## traximpact (Jan 18, 2012)

Halleluja for that!


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I need to spend some business money on hardware for private use. Was about to buy a Transformer Prime 32GB...

Hardware specs are better aren't they? Should I buy it?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats because most of the android tablets in stores have old android versions on it, have crappy slow guis (touchwiz, sense etc.) installed and the screens are overloaded with widgets. Update android, reset all the screens, install a new launcher (go launcher, adw etc.) and they will be as smooth as the touchpad (if they have the same hardware). Nonetheless the TouchPad was and still is the one with the best value for money ratio








The real big problem with android tablets, in my opinion, is the price. The cheap ones have really bad displays and all the others arent much cheaper than an ipad with iOS, which is still much smoother than android, even on weaker hardware.


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

Agreed I've played with a few different pads and my cm9 TP feels a lot smoother and just as fast.I wasn't that impressed with the galaxy tab was very choppy but will put it down to HC .have to give CM a lot of credit for there work they made the TP a big hit.

sent from my CM9 touchpad


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

touchpad was the best bargain i ever had! cheaper than a kindle, and rocking ICS ...yes please!


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, it was mostly when swiping between homescreens and the launcher etc that I noticed it.


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

sav said:


> Thats because most of the android tablets in stores have old android versions on it, have crappy slow guis (touchwiz, sense etc.) installed and the screens are overloaded with widgets. Update android, reset all the screens, install a new launcher (go launcher, adw etc.) and they will be as smooth as the touchpad (if they have the same hardware). Nonetheless the TouchPad was and still is the one with the best value for money ratio
> The real big problem with android tablets, in my opinion, is the price. The cheap ones have really bad displays and all the others arent much cheaper than an ipad with iOS, which is still much smoother than android, even on weaker hardware.


Yes they did seem loaded up with widgets to be honest


----------



## slattman92 (Dec 12, 2011)

Only problem is the screen resolution for me. Other than that I completely agree. The touchpad running ICS does work better than most other android tablets


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

zed85 said:


> I need to spend some business money on hardware for private use. Was about to buy a Transformer Prime 32GB...
> 
> Hardware specs are better aren't they? Should I buy it?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


I'd say it would be a great tablet, specs look amazing!


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

slattman92 said:


> Only problem is the screen resolution for me. Other than that I completely agree. The touchpad running ICS does work better than most other android tablets


Agree, i think 4:3 is a bit of a strange aspect ratio compared to other Android tablets. No one seems to know what is the best dpi to use


----------



## archdemon (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah i think my touchpad runs better than my buddies iconia

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Twack (Jan 25, 2012)

skaramanga said:


> I'd say it would be a great tablet, specs look amazing!


I got one on Saturday with the dock from BB. I love it. Every time I use it, I just shake my head in disbelief that it's a tablet. The thing just screams.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

skaramanga said:


> Agree, i think 4:3 is a bit of a strange aspect ratio compared to other Android tablets. No one seems to know what is the best dpi to use


i dont think there are any 4:3 official android tablets. in all honesty, i actually like that aspect ratio better. the galaxy tabs just seem really wide/tall where as the HP TP seems just about right. if this thing was a touch thinner, it would be the perfect tablet IMO. but i paid $150 for a dual core, HD screen, ICS running beast....i can't complain one bit.









edit: FWIW, i am running at 155 dpi and it looks great IMO. 160 cut off the right most row of home screen icons in vertical mode, 150 looked great in landscape mode, but messed up in vertical mode. 155 is the sweet spot. i think it does mess with the market though







but i find ways around that so its not a big deal IMO.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i dont think there are any 4:3 official android tablets.


Just an FYI, there are a few. Le Pad TC970, Coby Kryos, etc.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk

Edit: multiple Kyros models, some are 4:3


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

There isn't a lot of high end tablets in my neck of the woods. So I can't make any comparison on the different tablets out there other than an iPad. I'm happy to read that I made a good purchase. Now if I can only keep the TP shell from cracking -/ )=


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Another issue with the TP is the weight I believe. With the inductive charging, it's heavier than other pads. Of course, if you have the Touchstone as I do, it's easily explained as an advantage.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Twack said:


> I got one on Saturday with the dock from BB. I love it. Every time I use it, I just shake my head in disbelief that it's a tablet. The thing just screams.


Going to buy one tonight. 32GB version...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

The transformer prime is the best android tablet right now, period. However, it's being updated with a 1080p screen and functional GPS in Q2 2012, if you can wait until then. If not, get the transformer prime, you'll like it.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Because most of the manufacturer will modify the android, loading their own apps and launcher, which make the experience worse.


----------



## Johnpush (Feb 24, 2012)

In terms of migrating your usage to a *best android tablet* from a pc environment, if your usage is quite lite and nothing overly fancy, an iPad or an Android tablet should suit you fine. The caveat being that you simply cannot do everything you would do on a computer, on a tablet. Tablets are meant for consumption, not productivity and in this sense, they shine. Their portability for reading and checking email and browsing are excellent. Beyond that, while they can be customized with apps to make them more productivity-efficient, not all consumers will wish to do this. Some people do just want plug and play.


----------

